
Show HN: Python library to create Siri shortcuts - oboroten
https://github.com/alexander-akhmetov/python-shortcuts
======
aidos
I might be missing something but I couldn’t find a way to trigger shortcuts to
make them useful.

So for example, I’d love to have a shortcut that checked if I was still at
work at 17:15 each day and tell me to leave (potentially after checking for
train delays). It seemed from the developer intro I read about shortcuts this
would be possible but it doesn’t seem like there’s an interface to wire up
shortcuts to trigger like that. Anyone have a workaround?

~~~
sisk
Haven't tried it yet but the guide suggests you can run shortcuts on a
recurring schedule.

> You can use Siri to add shortcuts to the Reminders app, specifying shortcuts
> to be shown at a particular time or location. For example, you can schedule
> a reminder to run the Log Weight shortcut each morning, or to display the
> Home ETA shortcut when you depart from work.

[https://support.apple.com/guide/shortcuts/add-a-shortcut-
to-...](https://support.apple.com/guide/shortcuts/add-a-shortcut-to-reminders-
using-siri-apdacfdf1802/ios)

~~~
matrixagent
Sadly, this will really just create a reminder to run the shortcut. Not run
the shortcut.

